# Moving food dish



## jobofett (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first time posting to this forum, and my question isn't too serious, but my hedgehog, Kili, has found a new past time; moving his food dish when no one is around. He moves it from the rear center of his cage to right in front of the entrance to his hide-a-way stump. Anyone know why he would be doing this?


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't had my hedgie very long (nearly two weeks) but mine moves stuff around his cage too. He likes to run routes around his cage - he has a wheel too, I just think he likes bumbling around the fleece too. When mine picks his route around the cage, anything in his way gets barged to one side. Maybe yours does the same?


----------



## SaltCityHedgies (Jul 15, 2013)

One of my males, will rearrange his whole cage after I clean it. LOL


----------

